# Ozz's Totally Awesome Case Mod!



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 18, 2008)

After seeing what MKmods has done and what my friend (who also happens to be named Mark)
has done with modding computer and car parts I've been compelled to mod out my old case.
I feel that this case was pretty awesome in the first place (hence the reason I bought it) but after a lot of time with it  looking at it in wonder; I think I can do so much more with it. 

Here are some before pictures (Sorry for the cap-ass photography, I'm awful with a camera)











































I almost forgot, I'll be giving the PSU a cool paint job too!

Anyway, to start I just took the whole damn thing apart and started to scuff up my top panel (after removing that crazy fan mounting of course!)





As of this moment it's painted and sitting in my basement drying along with the side panels.

Let me know what you guys think as I go.
More pictures tomorrow.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 18, 2008)

i love watching builds, good luck to ya, ill be watching!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 18, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> i love watching builds, good luck to ya, ill be watching!



Thanks man, It's nice to see you back online again btw.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks bud. its good to be back!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright, again sorry for the crap-ass photography, but here's my progress so far. (BTW I'd like my pictures to look less like I'm having a seizure while I'm taking them, so if anybody has any picture taking tips I'd appreciate them)

Anyhow, I've brought my parts upstairs to take pictures of them. If you can't tell this type of case has a removable HDD rack, I took that POS out and threw it away (Shown in pictures six and seven of first post). Afterward I drilled out the rivets that held the mounting to the chassis of the case and gave that a toss also (on the floor of the chassis in picture ten of first post) After drilling out those rivets and scuffing up the chassis real nice I laid down a coat of Rustoleum, however it was dark outside while I painted, so the coat didn't go down as even as I would have liked. No biggie though, I have more paint.






The top plate is done drying now also and is waiting for it's first coat of clear.






In addition to those two parts I've also painted the side panel that faces the mobo plate, however it's not really noticeable since it was already black and I just gave it a good scuff and hit it with some high-gloss black paint. (This will also get it's first coat of clear tonight.)


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmm, little update.

After the first coat of clear it looks like my black is starting to bubble up. I guess that's why I get for mixing Rustoleum with Krylon clear coat. Fact is I really didn't need the clear anyway, so tomorrow after work I'm going to scuff everything back up and start over. 
That sucks, but it happens.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, I've painted up a few of the odds and ends, here's a picture of the fan mounting that was on top of the case in the first pictures.






The other parts on there are the grill peices from the front of the case. (It might be kinda hard from my crappy photography)

Also I went back and re-painted and did some cutting on the chassis. I added three 40mm holes on the motherboard back plate for more wire management. I also cut out the fan grills to increase airflow. Right now I'm looking for some grommet to cover up my cutting, if anybody reading this knows where I can find some it would be much appreciated.










I added a little paint detail to the chassis afterward and got back to re-painting the other parts that bubbled on me. I'll have pictures of those tomorrow.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 22, 2008)

ahh lookin nice man!
so whats your theme black and blue?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, it's the same color scheme that a friend of mine did in his old car and it kinda shouted out "rip me off" so I figured why not.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 22, 2008)

haha thats funny! well keep me posted man. 
i think im going to pain my case soon...


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 22, 2008)

My paint dried pretty quick from the 80*F weather we've been having in my area lately, so I was able to get a picture of my chassis with some detail I did to it.






As always, thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 23, 2008)

Alright, heads up all one of you that are keeping up with this.

I finished the new coat of black on the top and side panel. Here's some pictures.










I also painted the little frame thing around the door, I wanted the entire system to be the same shade of black. this is how this looks now.






After I brought the frame inside I put the plexi shield back on it, this is how it looks when it's all put back together.






And then after I brought the other parts inside I put the chassis back together with the fan mounting at the top, here's how that looks now (it's finally starting to show things coming together










When I put the fan mounting back in it didn't seem to fit all that great, it was only held in with four 1/8th" screws, so to help it not break off when I go to pick it up I've put some superglue into the screw holes to help hold onto the threading a little better. I know that might pose a problem down the road, but that's a risk that I'm willing to take. Here's a couple pictures of me gluing the screws into place










Then the final touch I did last night was I taped up the covers to the 5 1/4" bays and did a little painting, this is how they turned out.










So far I'm pretty happy. I'm still trying to find myself some grommet to cover up some of the rough edges on my cuts and bondo to fill in a couple holes from old case accessories that I no longer have.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey man the modding is coming out great.  Please keep up posted with the updates.  Can't wait to see this puppy when it's finished


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, I was feeling a little uneasy about it at first because it really wasn't looking any different, now with the chassis back in one piece it's starting to look like it's moving forward.

Before:





After:





I think those two pictures show the progress best.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Thanks, I was feeling a little uneasy about it at first because it really wasn't looking any different, now with the chassis back in one piece it's starting to look like it's moving forward.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



yeah man, thats a big difference.  Once its all back together it should look very nice.  Once its together you need to get some like blue UV reactive cables and some cathodes or something.  So it can have a nice blueish look on the inside, and then it'll make the outside look even better.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah man, thats a big difference.  Once its all back together it should look very nice.  Once its together you need to get some like blue UV reactive cables and some cathodes or something.  So it can have a nice blueish look on the inside, and then it'll make the outside look even better.



I was planning something along those lines.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

so we think alike


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 23, 2008)

looking great man!


----------



## Atomic Rooster (Aug 25, 2008)

That's cool. I like the color combo. 

Hmm. . . 
I was thinking, how about maybe adding a side window? They have some nice kits that include the window, molding, template and full instructions. They have a good selection here: CrazyPC.com - Window Kits


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 26, 2008)

So today I started tearing apart the PSU and gave it a good scuffing for paint










I gave the fan grill a good scuff too because that's going to get a new outfit






When I tried to get the insides of the PSU out I realized that it wasn'theld in with a traditional type screw like every other I've ever had, this one was held together with a clip, once I got it unclipped I couldn't get the cord connection out because it was too big to fit through it's own hole (for obvious reasons) and I ended up just having to tape it off. After paint this is how the bottom half of it looked.






After painting that I decided it was time to fill in the holes on the front panel where there used to be a probe thermometer and the front USB (both of which I managed to break in the time I used the case.) So I stopped by the local Wal-Mart and grabbed myself some Bondo and started work on it.
When using bondo you most always need something in behind the hole you're filling in to stop it from just spilling over the edge and wasting your filler. I like to use wire window screen for this.






Just use tape to hold the screen behind the hole like this.






And this was how it looked after I filled it in






And the USB 






All of those parts are currently sitting in my shed, painted and drying. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## exo17 (Aug 26, 2008)

looking good man.. I like how the bright blue goes with that black. good luck nd keep us posted


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 26, 2008)

I found this in Meijer tonight wen I was hanging out with some friends. They're made to plug into car cigarette lighters, it's blue LED and it says 12v on the case. I don't see any reason why I can't cut the wires and use a butt connector to turn it into a molex connection. The reason I walked away from it was because I couldn't find out what the air flow was on it and by the looks of it the flow wasn't good. (if you look closely you can see that there's about a quarter inch between the edge of the fan blade and the cowling)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh man this is coming along nicely, i'm anxious to see it done


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

coming along nicely man! looking real good.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry about the delay, I've been getting crap hours at work (close one night and open the next morning) so I haven't been able to get much done, today I got my PSU put back together though, it didn't turn out at nicely as I had hoped, but I have some black gloss Rustoleum I can paint on to cover the bare aluminum parts.






I also zip tied the cables in better fashion so they wouldn't get tangled as easily. No picture for that however. The front panel I've been having alot of trouble with paint bubbling on, I think it's a chemical in the plastic not letting the paint bond with it. What I did to fix this was sand it down about nine times and now I'm giving it a good coat of primer before I hit it with the black gloss. Let's hope it works this time 






Edit: if you couldn't tell from the earlier pictures, the empty spaces on the sides of the case are for the grill pieces in the top right of the picture in post #7. You can ALMOST see what they looked like originally in the first picture in post #1.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 30, 2008)

I like the PSU.

this is coming along real nice. Its making me want to paint/mod my case.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 30, 2008)

Go for it, it's fun if you don't run into any problems with paint bonding to plastic.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

bro its also making me want to mod mines too hehe.  Hey the PSU is really really nice, great job with that bro.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah i just dont think i'll have the time, with school,work,gym,study all that good stuff but i would really like to.

Im thinking a B/W theme or something.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha, I've become addicted too!
My next mod I have planned already. My best friend and I dream of starting our own production studio (films and movies) and this is the logo we made about five years back for the idea.
I want to see if I can do something more complex like this with the same method I did for the flames on the drive bays


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 30, 2008)

Actually this one is more along the lines of what I was thinking of for my next mod. This one isn't as flat looking as the first.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice logo...it would be an interesting build. Something different.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks, I made it in Image Composer five years ago!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have to say you have done a hell of a job with this man it looks great. Keep it up.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ha it kind of reminds me something...i just cant think of what it is! but dont worry im sure ill think of it subconsciously out of the blue tomorrow...


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 31, 2008)

Front of the case didn't turn out as well as I'd hoped, but I'm still satisfied. I don't think I ever went into detail about the paint not sticking to the plastic, but every time I sprayed it it would just bubble up, after four failed attempts at spraying it I bought some paint I could roll on and that texture also looked like crap.
All in all I probably sanded this peice about six times now.






Like I said, I'm satisfied, but could be happier.
I also just want to showcase my bondo work because that turned out awesome (way better than I expected I might add.






That used to be the front USB hub by the way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah the paint does't look all that great on the front cover.  Weird why it was not sticking.  Why not try another paint???

Overall nice though.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah the paint does't look all that great on the front cover.  Weird why it was not sticking.  Why not try another paint???
> 
> Overall nice though.



Haha, the light and angle of those pictures really aren't nice to that piece at all. They don't look quite as bad in person, and the parts that are bad are going to get covered up, so I'm not too worried.

I tried three different types of paint, only one that stuck without a thick coat of primer was enamel that I had to roll on myself.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Haha, the light and angle of those pictures really aren't nice to that piece at all. They don't look quite as bad in person, and the parts that are bad are going to get covered up, so I'm not too worried.
> 
> I tried three different types of paint, only one that stuck without a thick coat of primer was enamel that I had to roll on myself.



hmmm weird.  Well it doesn't look bad it pictures either, it just could look better, but I think your case doesn't want to look any better   it doens't want to get painted.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 1, 2008)

Front of case is all pimped out now.






Thoughts?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 1, 2008)

Its BIG PIMPIN!  
lookin good. The fished product will be awesome!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think I'm going to add a little more paint to that peice. There's going to be another peice of flair on the next part I mod, but I need to buy a specific tool to do it the way I want it


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 1, 2008)

You're such a tease!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 1, 2008)

Painted under the flames, I think this looks a little nicer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2008)

hey bro it looks badass bro.  Nice paint job


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

Another beauty shot, in a day or so this will be the window.


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats awesome man! Great work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

Dude, that is really nice.  When do you expect to have the whole thing done?  I can't wait.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude, that is really nice.  When do you expect to have the whole thing done?  I can't wait.



I'm not sure, I'm still looking for some HW for the insides, that way it's just not a pretty case.
Right now I have 2*1GB Tracers and a 7900GS to run in it.
I'm trying to talk a friend of mine into selling me his 6400BE that's laying dormant, if he doesn't I have a couple 5kBEs on standby. I still haven't found a mobo or HDD that I'll be happy with though. (You should encourage people to buy my stuff in my FS thread to help fun that)

Basically as far as case mods go I'm hoping to be done in about a week. As for HW installation I'm not really sure.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice mod Ozzman.  I saw your other mod but it wasn't as good as this!  Your really taking your time with this, and the quality shows!  Great Job1


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 6, 2008)

that window is awesome man!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Nice mod Ozzman.  I saw your other mod but it wasn't as good as this!  Your really taking your time with this, and the quality shows!  Great Job1



So you're the one who gave it a 2?
Just kidding 
Yeah, that one I'm not so proud of.
That was my first build and my first case mod, the only reason I modded it was because I bought it on eBay and it had like crayon all over it and it was all yellow colored. It was nasty and really needed the paint. I just thought the caution tape looked cool


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 6, 2008)

No I didn't rate it, but now I will go back and dig it up.  I'm thinking of a number....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I'm not sure, I'm still looking for some HW for the insides, that way it's just not a pretty case.
> Right now I have 2*1GB Tracers and a 7900GS to run in it.
> I'm trying to talk a friend of mine into selling me his 6400BE that's laying dormant, if he doesn't I have a couple 5kBEs on standby. I still haven't found a mobo or HDD that I'll be happy with though. (You should encourage people to buy my stuff in my FS thread to help fun that)
> 
> Basically as far as case mods go I'm hoping to be done in about a week. As for HW installation I'm not really sure.



Cool man.  Just try to get it running with as less money as possible.  AM3 is getting released soon along with Nehalem.  Save the money and build it when either or comes out.  Thats what I'm waiting for.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, the point was to do this on a budget 
I spent $50 on the card and $40 on the 2gb of tracers so far. I can get a 5kBE for $60 shipped, so that just leaves a DVDROM, HDD, and Mobo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Yeah, the point was to do this on a budget
> I spent $50 on the card and $40 on the 2gb of tracers so far. I can get a 5kBE for $60 shipped, so that just leaves a DVDROM, HDD, and Mobo.



Yeah man, there are new cpu's and mobos coming out soon, so wasting a lot of money on a build now is not so reasonable.  However a good build will still be good enough for a long time.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah man, there are new cpu's and mobos coming out soon, so wasting a lot of money on a build now is not so reasonable.  However a good build will still be good enough for a long time.



Yeah, also I might just move my HW out of my JPAC case and into my modded case after this and use my JPAC for my new system.
I'm building the other machine for the girlie and my buddies to use when they're over.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Yeah, also I might just move my HW out of my JPAC case and into my modded case after this and use my JPAC for my new system.
> I'm building the other machine for the girlie and my buddies to use when they're over.



ahhh, you're so nice. 

I might be building another rig soon, but this will be an air cooled rig.  I will mess around with it a bit, compare the air temps to my water cooled temps and just have some fun, and then probably hand it over to my mom so she can use.  I won't waste too much money on it as it ain't for me, but I want to give her a decent system.

On the other hand, I am trying to find a way to make my own dry ice slug so I can dry ice my AMD Athlon 64 3000+ that I have laying around.  Won't do much, but its always fun


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

It's too bad you don't live in the North East. Here you can get Dry Ice at any Meijer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> It's too bad you don't live in the North East. Here you can get Dry Ice at any Meijer.



yeah, but it's not that hard to find it locally here.  Just got to look around.

Hey you mind shipping me some overnight?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

Dude, I would definately do it if I wouldn't be arrested at the post office for walking in with a freezing cold box with fog coming out of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Dude, I would definately do it if I wouldn't be arrested at the post office for walking in with a freezing cold box with fog coming out of it.



hahahahha.  It's cool bro, I know you would.  I was just putting you to the test hehe, see if you would really do it haha


What I really want to do is LN2, but that's really hard to get here in Miami.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 8, 2008)

Started work on my side-panel today. This is what it looked like before I started cutting







This is what it looked like after I cut the hole for the window.






And this is what it looked like after grinding down the edges and sanding the old paint.






I just got done painting it and it's sitting in my garage drying. Tomorrow I'll have pictures of the finished windows.


Thoughts?

Edit: And I just wanted to say it makes me really proud and happy to see this thread has had nearly 1,100 views so far. Thanks guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^looking great so far.  I see you are a pringles muncher


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hah! Figures somebody would notice somethig  like that.
I just noticed how nasty my chair is starting to look. I've had this one for about five years. It might be time to get a new one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Hah! Figures somebody would notice somethig  like that.
> I just noticed how nasty my chair is starting to look. I've had this one for about five years. It might be time to get a new one.



ahhaha, but hey man, if you like that chair don't ditch it, screw how it looks.  Make it a tradition or something hehe.  Pass it on as a will or something, just don't ditch it


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ahhaha, but hey man, if you like that chair don't ditch it, screw how it looks.  Make it a tradition or something hehe.  Pass it on as a will or something, just don't ditch it



Actually my best friend's mom works at a place that makes vinyl, so I could probably just get a few sheets from her and make new cushion covers for it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Actually my best friend's mom works at a place that makes vinyl, so I could probably just get a few sheets from her and make new cushion covers for it



there you go bro, now you can rest in peace knowing you can keep your chair.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 9, 2008)

Finished my window today... sorta. I might re-paint the frame because I'm not 100% satisfied with how the paint went down.






Thoughts?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

I got one thought...








...BADASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 9, 2008)

Think so? I think it looks better all as one peice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

Dude that looks freaking awesome bro.  I am so proud of you dude!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice bro!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 10, 2008)

Ozz, Bro, that is one KILLER case! Can't wait to hit that 10/10 button for that baby!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Ozz, Bro, that is one KILLER case! Can't wait to hit that 10/10 button for that baby!



Thanks! Problem is right now I need $$$ to buy the guts for it. :looking at FS link in thread:


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 10, 2008)

The prices look great, I just wish I had some money to build that second rig myself...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Ozzman, would you be interested in my Rig as far as CPU and MOBO??

I am super happy with it and there is no reason that I would want to sell it.  However, the new M3A79 along with a 9950BE have me very very tempted


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 12, 2008)

Alright, originally I had planned on building my own custom HDD mounts, but a little luck fell on me the other day.

A friend of mine brought this computer by, it was kinda a mixed blessing because there was a dead rat on the inside, but the HDD mounts were exactly what I needed (saving me the time of building my own.)







And here's a better image of the only useful part in this piece of junk.






So, I gloved up and got the mounts out of that PC and threw the rest of it in the garbage. After removal of the mount I threw the pieces into a jar and poured in some bleach and let that soak for about ten minutes to kill any dead-rat funk there may be on them.






And then afterward gave them a good scrub with warm water and dish soap to clean anything else there might be off of them.

The final product.






Here's where you tell me how incredibly gross it is that I'm actually going to use parts out of that thing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2008)

hey man, as long as it works brotha.  Congrats on the new pet and HDD mounts hehe.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=71_215
haha I think those are the same thing. i was thinking about buying some.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey man, as long as it works brotha.  Congrats on the new pet and HDD mounts hehe.



Hahah! I think I might take my new pet for a walk when it's done raining outside.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Hahah! I think I might take my new pet for a walk when it's done raining outside.



hahahahahha


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 12, 2008)

Should sprayed the dead rat with pva glue to seal it and mounted it in your case to make girls sick 

Nice work though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Should sprayed the dead rat with pva glue to seal it and mounted it in your case to make girls sick
> 
> Nice work though.



 thats freaking funny hehe.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2008)

Excellent job Ozzman, I really enjoy watching others make use of stuff laying around.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 12, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=71_215
> haha I think those are the same thing. i was thinking about buying some.



Ha! Don't waste your money, just try to find an old socket 5 or 7 system.
A buddy of mine found a set in an old P2 system too.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Excellent job Ozzman, I really enjoy watching others make use of stuff laying around.



Cool, do I have the approval of the master?


----------



## flclisgreat (Sep 12, 2008)

no pic of the dead rat?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 13, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> no pic of the dead rat?



No way dude, I fished that mother fucker out with a stick and threw him in the burn pit. I didn't want to catch any toxoplasmosa gondi from him.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> No way dude, I fished that mother fucker out with a stick and threw him in the burn pit. I didn't want to catch any toxoplasmosa gondi from him.



hahaha! i would like to sig quote that but cant.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 13, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Cool, do I have the approval of the master?


Approval? this mod is nicer than mine

Looking forward to watching it get hardware.


----------



## steelkane (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice work,, all the mods were done well, bringing the whole theme together & matching well,, with a cool look.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 18, 2008)

what a quality you made , very cool


----------



## theJesus (Sep 18, 2008)

damn, that's looking nice, but it'd be nicer with the dead rat splayed across the side panel 
edit: seriously though, I really like the paint job


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've got my hands on most of the hardware I want. I was after jbunch's 8600GTSs, but I didn't have cash at the time and he wasn't looking to trade, so I'm going to have to go with the next best thing (a 7900GS)






So far that's a 5kBE, 2 1GB Tracers, Asus 7900GS, and a Giga M750SLI-DS4.

I'm looking for another 7900GS, if anybody has any leads please PM me and I'm also looking for a 120GB+ HDD and a DVDROM

Tomorrow I'll start installing this stuff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I've got my hands on most of the hardware I want. I was after jbunch's 8600GTSs, but I didn't have cash at the time and he wasn't looking to trade, so I'm going to have to go with the next best thing (a 7900GS)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update dude.  Looks like the system is going to be badass.  YOu can still get very far with a 5200BE


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, I was trying to talk a friend of mine into selling me his 6400BE and he wouldn't go, that was my second choice. (I can't have a locked multi anymore after this 9850 )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Yeah, I was trying to talk a friend of mine into selling me his 6400BE and he wouldn't go, that was my second choice. (I can't have a locked multi anymore after this 9850 )



Yeah man, I was like, BE's are the same thing.  Now i Have my Phenom and wow, I love the unlocked multi, its awesome.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Oct 1, 2008)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to work on this mod much lately, but here's an update. I got a HDD, another 7900GS and a bulkier PSU to power the rig. I still need an optical drive for it, but I can get an old version of XP running on the PC by next weekend (can't get it now because I'm in the process of moving to Aburn Hills) I'll post some screenies and benches when I get the chance.


----------

